# Vlahovic: 12 mln a stagione. Pretendenti gelate.



## admin (26 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Arrivederci arrivederci


----------



## pazzomania (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.



Mazza!

A parte che dietro Vlahovic ci sono personaggi di Belgrado mica tanto simpatici eh


----------



## gabuz (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Se gliene dai 12 oggi a 24/25 anni quanti gliene dovrai dare?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Leggo la notizia e mi stanno venendo i tick di Galliani al collo


----------



## chicagousait (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Se vabbè. Imboccasse almeno tre stagioni consecutive per poter pretendere tali cifre. 

Si devono dare una regolata con queste richieste assurde


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


ahahahahahahaha

è nostro!!!
mi torna in mente chi diceva che poteva venire al milan a giocarsi il posto con ibra. a parte il costo assurdo, questo giustamente sa quanto vale e non perde tempo in panchina da noi.
vedremo chi troverà a certe cifre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Mah…


----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Bravo a non farsi ingabbiare dalla società stile Belotti, ma 12 milioni sono una richiesta semplicemente da montato


----------



## Garrincha (26 Dicembre 2021)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se gliene dai 12 oggi a 24/25 anni quanti gliene dovrai dare?


Quanti ne dai a Neymar e soci. Che li meriti o li meriterà non lo so ma un big se non esplode la bolla 20-30 milioni li ottiene ad oggi


----------



## cris (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai siamo alla follia


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Cifra importante ma x età e numeri è uno dei "9" più interessanti in circolazione.. Voglio dire, quanto prende un suarez finito o un Kane? Poi comunque la domanda deve incontrare l'offerta.. E se ne chiede 8 Kessie e ne prende 12 Pancarumma..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Dicembre 2021)

Sono convinto che andrà in Premier. 12 milioni no, ma 6-7 più bonus li prenderà comodi


----------



## ilPresidente (26 Dicembre 2021)

Haaland andrà a chiudere per cifre che sono tre volte tante. 
Aguero out. Ibra al capolinea. Kane ricoperto d’oro.

Trovo la cifra immorale. Detto questo fa benissimo se c’è qualcuno che é disposto a darglieli. Secondo me potrebbe trovare chi gliene corrisponde 8/9 +bonus.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.



Follia. 

Questo a livello internazionale vanta ben zero gol. Ricordiamoci che Lukaku in serie A faceva la differenza, tornato in premier sta naufragando. In serie A perfino Immobile e Dzeko sono ancora determinanti. Ha segnato molto, è vero, ma anche con tanti rigori.

Infine se prendi quella cifra e non incidi subito rischi di bruciarti. Basta vedere i casi Jovic, Werner e Martial.

Fosse furbo accetterebbe meno e andrebbe da Guardiola. Tuttavia le persone che ne curano gli interessi, come ormai fanno tutti i procuratori, usano la tecnica Raiola: monetizzare molto e subito, e pazienza se poi il giocatore non regge e si brucia.


----------



## Mika (26 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahaha
> 
> è nostro!!!
> mi torna in mente chi diceva che poteva venire al milan a giocarsi il posto con ibra. a parte il costo assurdo, questo giustamente sa quanto vale e non perde tempo in panchina da noi.
> vedremo chi troverà a certe cifre.


Le solite note inglesi e PSG.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Due le soluzioni possibili per mettere una toppa a quanto sta accadendo: 1) si continua così e si va verso l'esasperazione del professionismo;2) si riconosce sempre e comunque un premio alla squadra che detiene il cartellino del giocatore. 

12 mln di calci in culo gli darei.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Così come non vale 70 milioni di cartellino, non vale 12 ml di ingaggio. Stare alla larga.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Dicembre 2021)

Vlahovic deve firmare il un contratto dai 22 ai 27 anni.

Nessuno segna quanto lui in giro per l' Europa, se non i super big.

Diciamo che ci sta provando, se trova il pollo è fatta.

Che poi, il "pollo" è tutto da vedere.

Ormai i campioni costano dai 10 netti a salire.

Se qualcuno lo prenderà a quelle cifre, fa una scommessa, vediamo se pagherà

Ad ogni modo, chi gliene darà 12 netti dubito abbia molti problemi anche se dovesse perdere la scommessa


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Dicembre 2021)

È sbagliato darglieli, ma 100% trova una squadra top con acqua alla gola a luglio senza un bomber che glieli darà.

come valore secondo me oggi la cifra corretta sarebbe 6-7.


----------



## gabuz (26 Dicembre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quanti ne dai a Neymar e soci. Che li meriti o li meriterà non lo so ma un big se non esplode la bolla 20-30 milioni li ottiene ad oggi


Neymar non vale quei soldi, non tanto per la classe, ma per la testa. Ma questo è un discorso a parte...
Vlahovic potrà arrivare a quelle cifre, forse anche di più, quando dimostrerà qualcosa anche a livello internazionale, in palcoscenici diversi. Oggi non li vale di certo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Dicembre 2021)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Neymar non vale quei soldi, non tanto per la classe, ma per la testa. Ma questo è un discorso a parte...
> Vlahovic potrà arrivare a quelle cifre, forse anche di più, quando dimostrerà qualcosa anche a livello internazionale, in palcoscenici diversi. Oggi non li vale di certo.



Giusto,ma il momento di Vlahovic è adesso.

Se si accontentasse, rischierebbe di trovarsi a 27 anni, segnando una caterva, guadagnando meno della metà degli altri attaccanti top.

Ci prova, se glieli danno, bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vlahovic deve firmare il un contratto dai 22 ai 27 anni.
> 
> Nessuno segna quanto lui in giro per l' Europa, se non i super big.
> 
> ...


a parte haaland e mbappe non credo ci sia in giro gente da 12M......... vlahovic sicuramente no per me.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte haaland e mbappe non credo ci sia in giro gente da 12M......... vlahovic sicuramente no per me.



Per me, se continua cosi, 12 m a parametro zero tra 18 mesi possono essere una scommessa accettabile.

Se poi trovano uno che gliene da 50 alla Fiorentina e 12 a lui....


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Neymar non vale quei soldi, non tanto per la classe, ma per la testa. Ma questo è un discorso a parte...
> Vlahovic potrà arrivare a quelle cifre, forse anche di più, quando dimostrerà qualcosa anche a livello internazionale, in palcoscenici diversi. Oggi non li vale di certo.



Tra l’altro Neymar ha dietro il Brasile. Sia come abitanti che come nazionale, quindi almeno dal lato commerciale avrebbe più senso che chieda quelle cifre. Vlahovic perfino in Serbia, che vale 1/100 del Brasile, conta poco. Gli sportivi serbi più noti sono altri: Nole, i giocatori di basket, di volley e di pallanuoto.


----------



## gabuz (26 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Giusto,ma il momento di Vlahovic è adesso.
> 
> Se si accontentasse, rischierebbe di trovarsi a 27 anni, segnando una caterva, guadagnando meno della metà degli altri attaccanti top.
> 
> Ci prova, se glieli danno, bene


Ma no, figurati. Se segnerà una caterva verrà adeguato se sarà in una big, se non sarà in una big quando i giocatori decidono di andarsene se ne vanno


----------



## MagicBox (26 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo me è una sparata per testare le reazioni…


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Le solite note inglesi e PSG.


non credo sia un personaggio da psg, troppo poco mediatico.

premier sicuro ma non saprei dove o mi pare uno da atletico madrid.


----------



## Mika (26 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo sia un personaggio da psg, troppo poco mediatico.
> 
> premier sicuro ma non saprei dove o mi pare uno da atletico madrid.


Non ce lo vedo l'Atletico sborsare 12M a stagione di stipendio ad un suo giocatore.


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Aspetta fuori portata un par de Pall.
Prenderlo a zero sarebbe come pagarlo 50 milioni di cartellino e dare a lui 6 milioni annui.
Cifre che ci stanno tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Aspetta fuori portata un par de Pall.
> Prenderlo a zero sarebbe come pagarlo 50 milioni di cartellino e dare a lui 6 milioni annui.
> Cifre che ci stanno tutte.


Non scordare le succose commissioni che vorranno i procuratori ( ci stanno pezzi terribili dietro) nonché giocatore e famiglia. 
Diciamo che i soldi che sarebbero normalmente destinati al Club vanno altrove ma che si risparmi lo escludo.


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non scordare le succose commissioni che vorranno i procuratori ( ci stanno pezzi terribili dietro) nonché giocatore e famiglia.
> Diciamo che i soldi che sarebbero normalmente destinati al Club vanno altrove ma che si risparmi lo escludo.


Quelle oramai le devi mettere sempre in conto. 
Almeno fino a quando i parrucconi delluefa non imporranno dei paletti allo schifo che si è creato.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quelle oramai le devi mettere sempre in conto.
> Almeno fino a quando i parrucconi delluefa non imporranno dei paletti allo schifo che si è creato.


Si ovvio , ma quando il giocatore si libera a zero la fanno ancora più sporca.
Cifre poi che nascondono a bilancio.


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ovvio , ma quando il giocatore si libera a zero la fanno ancora più sporca.
> Cifre poi che nascondono a bilancio.


Eh ma per Vlahovic farei lo sforzo. Stiamo parlando di un centravanti con la C maiuscola mica di uno Scamacca qualsiasi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eh ma per Vlahovic farei lo sforzo. Stiamo parlando di un centravanti con la C maiuscola mica di uno Scamacca qualsiasi.


Anche a me piace il giocatore ma è circondato da persone squallide.
Quando la situazione è così diciamo che non ci sono tutte le componenti necessarie affinché il giocatore duri a grandi livelli e metta il calcio al primo posto..
Magari mi sbaglio, per carità...
Ma sono valutazioni che vanno fatte.
Un po come per gli assistiti di Raiola che sono mine vaganti dentro un gruppo e uno sport di squadra.

Gli uomini di m vanno evitati.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Se li chiede è perché ha qualcuno che glieli offre.

Per lui servono 50 minimo alla Fiorentina, 25 di commissioni più circa 25 l'anno a lui. Totale circa 200 milioni.

È la realtà baby, mi verrebbe da dire.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se li chiede è perché ha qualcuno che glieli offre.
> 
> Per lui servono 50 minimo alla Fiorentina, 25 di commissioni più circa 25 l'anno a lui. Totale circa 200 milioni.
> 
> È la realtà baby, mi verrebbe da dire.


Perché alla fiorentina?
Temo la viola non vedrà un euro. 
Ma scade a giugno 2022 o 23?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché alla fiorentina?
> Temo la viola non vedrà un euro.
> Ma scade a giugno 2022 o 23?



23. Anche io penso che Commisso vedrà pochi soldi.

Immagino le bestemmie se questi prezzi ci fossero stati all'epoca dell'esplosione di fenomeni parastatali tipo Immobile o Gilardino. Chissà quanti dirigenti sarebbero finiti nel girone dei bestemmiatori!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 23. Anche io penso che Commisso vedrà pochi soldi.
> 
> Immagino le bestemmie se questi prezzi ci fossero stati all'epoca dell'esplosione di fenomeni parastatali tipo Immobile o Gilardino. Chissà quanti dirigenti sarebbero finiti nel girone dei bestemmiatori!


E questa m di uomo due anni prima ha comunicato che non ha intenzione di rinnovare?
E perché non porta l'offerta del presunto club che lo vorrebbe tesserare?

Ormai abbiamo superato ogni limite.
Ed esulta e carica pure i tifosi....


----------



## sacchino (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


Se ciao un altro destinato al circo


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E questa m di uomo due anni prima ha comunicato che non ha intenzione di rinnovare?
> E perché non porta l'offerta del presunto club che lo vorrebbe tesserare?
> 
> Ormai abbiamo superato ogni limite.
> Ed esulta e carica pure i tifosi....



Infatti Commisso aveva cercato il rinnovo per evitare di perderlo a poco o a zero. Prima il giocatore sembrava disponibile, poi pochi mesi fa ha cambiato idea facendo una bella pernacchia all'italo-americano. 

Però inspiegabilmente per certuni Commisso è un idolo. Se non riesce a tirarci su qualcosa a giugno, dopo 6 mesi può firmare a zero. E' evidente che le sparate del suo procuratore non favoriscono i viola: chi è il fesso che di fronte a ingaggi e commissioni monstre ha voglia anche di pagare il cartellino?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti Commisso aveva cercato il rinnovo per evitare di perderlo a poco o a zero. Prima il giocatore sembrava disponibile, poi pochi mesi fa ha cambiato idea facendo una bella pernacchia all'italo-americano.
> 
> Però inspiegabilmente per certuni Commisso è un idolo. Se non riesce a tirarci su qualcosa a giugno, dopo 6 mesi può firmare a zero. E' evidente che le sparate del suo procuratore non favoriscono i viola: chi è il fesso che di fronte a ingaggi e commissioni monstre ha voglia anche di pagare il cartellino?


A Commisso tutto si può dire tranne che non sia trasparente e non abbia le palle. 

Unico in itaglia anche a puntare il dito sulla bizzarra situazione economica nerazzurra.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A Commisso tutto si può dire tranne che non sia trasparente e non abbia le palle.
> 
> Unico in itaglia anche a puntare il dito sulla bizzarra situazione economica nerazzurra.



Assolutamente. Ma se perde Vlahovic a zero farà la figura del peracottaro come tanti altri.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ma se perde Vlahovic a zero farà la figura del peracottaro come tanti altri.


12 mln Commisso non glieli darà mai.
Sempre che il problema sia questo....


Ma 12 mln il ragazzo non dovrebbe nemmeno permettersi di chiederli.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 12 mln Commisso non glieli darà mai.
> Sempre che il problema sia questo....
> 
> 
> Ma 12 mln il ragazzo non dovrebbe nemmeno permettersi di chiederli.



No ma infatti Commisso, come la nostra dirigenza con Gianluigi Iscariota, ha poche responsabilità. Ha chiesto al giocatore di rinnovare non per blindarlo ma per non perderlo a zero. Cioè non era un rinnovo capestro come quello di Belotti. Ma anche il serbo, che era disponibilissimo, istigato dal suo entourage ha cambiato idea.

Se davvero Commisso vuole continuare con la sua crociata dovrebbe metterlo ai margini e farlo ammuffire in panchina. Poi voglio vedere chi è il fesso che dà 12 mln ad un giocatore che sta da un anno in tribuna.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Dicembre 2021)

Sono troppi dite?Beh,noi li tiriamo fuori 12 tra Ibra e Giroud,quindi mandando a casa quei 2 potremmo pure pensarci.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


con queste richieste può andare solo in premier o nelle solite note (psg, le 2 spagnole e bayern).


----------



## Garrincha (26 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedo l'Atletico sborsare 12M a stagione di stipendio ad un suo giocatore.


Griezmann ne prendeva una ventina, Oblak dovrebbe essere sui dieci, non so Suarez e Felix


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Star, le richieste shock di Vlahovic avrebbero spaventato le big italiane ed estere interessate all'attaccante. Vlahovic vorrebbe uno stipendio da ben 12 mln di euro di euro. cifre fuori portata per Milan, Inter e Juve ma decisamente importanti anche per City, Tottenham e Arsenal.


È già difficile che trovi un club disposto a dargliene 8.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedo l'Atletico sborsare 12M a stagione di stipendio ad un suo giocatore.


Se non ricordo male ne danno 15 a Suarez e 20 a Griezmann… quindi non avrei queste certezze


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Il problema di sta gente è che li fanno giocare nonostante tutto. Basterebbero solo 3/4 mesi di panca e questi firmano subito. Basta vedere come è imploso donnarumma per qualche mese di panchina. Sarebbe proprio il minimo sindacale, se poi ci fosse un presidente un po' sgamato basterebbe mettersi d'accordo con qualcuno della squadra per spaccarlo in allenamento e mandare al vento tutte le trattative possibile, poi vedi come firma per 500 mila euro, altro che 12 milioni


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ecco... fatemi capire, 12 milioni all'anno per uno che ha vinto, cosa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ma se perde Vlahovic a zero farà la figura del peracottaro come tanti altri.


non credo farà la figura che sono riusciti a fare i nostri.
noi siamo a livelli inarrivabili in certi versi.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2021)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Bravo a non farsi ingabbiare dalla società stile Belotti, ma 12 milioni sono una richiesta semplicemente da montato



Ma secondo te l'ingaggio lo fa Vlahovic o lo fanno le prentendenti?!


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché alla fiorentina?
> Temo la viola non vedrà un euro.
> Ma scade a giugno 2022 o 23?


2023


----------



## gabuz (26 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sono troppi dite?Beh,noi li tiriamo fuori 12 tra Ibra e Giroud,quindi mandando a casa quei 2 potremmo pure pensarci.


Escludendo completamente l'aspetto tecnico, hai scritto un'inesattezza.
Ibra+Giroud innanzitutto sono 10, e non 12, oltretutto entrambi beneficiano del Decreto Fiscale, perciò al lordo è decisamente meno di darne 12 a Vlahovic.
Ripeto, escludendo l'aspetto tecnico. Prima che mi venga risposto "ma vuoi mettere Vlahovic rispetto a... ?".
Vlahovic a me piace, lo vorrei. Escludendo l'aspetto tecnico non significa che lo metto in secondo piano a quello economico, ma significa solo che la mia è una mera risposta all'affermazione citata.


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai "l'andazzo " è quello..
I giocatori ora si affittano ai procuratori..
Ma il dato più rilevante è che la maggior parte di questi parametri 0 diventano zavorre per chi li prende..


----------



## Walker (27 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahaha
> 
> è nostro!!!
> mi torna in mente chi diceva che poteva venire al milan a giocarsi il posto con ibra. a parte il costo assurdo, questo giustamente sa quanto vale e non perde tempo in panchina da noi.
> vedremo chi troverà a certe cifre.


Andando avanti di questo passo sta gente potrebbe anche correre il rischio di finire nella Pro League degli Emirati Arabi o nella Stars League del Qatar con queste richieste sempre più demenziali.
E senza alcun ritegno e rispetto per niente, nemmeno per la crisi economica che ha toccato anche il mondo del calcio.
Che sia forte non c'è dubbio, ma qua mi pare che dopo una stagione buona in troppi si credono di essere il nuovo Pelé o Maradona.
Che giri al largo anche questo.
Che poi, tra l'altro, ha solo 21 anni.
Non è scritto da nessuna parte che si confermi ai livelli visti quest'anno.
Magari potrebbe crescere ulteriormente, o anche no.
E non sarebbe il primo.


----------



## PoloNegativo (27 Dicembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te l'ingaggio lo fa Vlahovic o lo fanno le prentendenti?!


Sia che glielo abbiano offerto le pretendenti sia che non lo abbiano fatto rimane un montato. Essere montati o meno lo si definisce dai modi. Non è questione se quei 12 milioni ci sono veramente o meno, il problema è questo atteggiarsi a richiedere una cifra del genere, a nutrire la stampa con certe informazioni e a rilasciare tutte queste interviste per continuare a far parlare di sé. Io fossi in lui mi concentrerei a giocare e a parlare di meno, senza mandare i compagni a quel paese quando mi sbagliano un passaggio.


----------



## Andris (27 Dicembre 2021)

da 800.000 euro a 12 milioni...bel salto...

comunque Report fece vedere del figlio del presidente serbo nel suo entourage, ci sarà una mangiatoia attorno


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ad oggi è un grandissimo attaccante ed un ottimo prospetto, ma che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla in Europa. 

Però che dire? A me in tutta onestà sembra che i calciatori SAPPIANO benissimo che devono affrettarsi a chiedere cifre folli, perché la bolla prima o poi esploderà.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ecco... fatemi capire, 12 milioni all'anno per uno che ha vinto, cosa?


Vero, ma se avesse vinto qualcosa i milioni sarebbero 20

Oggi è cosi, il mercato è ultra drogato.

Sono una montagna di soldi, ma se ne varrà di più alla prova dei fatti?

I numeri sono incredibili a 21 anni, il ragazzo è serio.

Ha tutto per diventare un top, poi chiaro, la componente di rischio c'è.

Tanto il mercato si autoregola, se trova uno che gliene da 12 aveva ragione lui a chiederli, se non lo trova... si accontenterà di meno, non smette di giocare.

Vedrai Halaand e Mbappè ( che sono altra razza di giocatori per ora, chiaramente) quanto andranno a prendere.

Non mi stupirei se andassero a prendere 20 o 30 a testa


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma se avesse vinto qualcosa i milioni sarebbero 20
> 
> Oggi è cosi, il mercato è ultra drogato.
> 
> ...


Va bene tutto, ma il grassettato proprio no. Non è serio per nulla, è solo un avvoltoio come Donnarumma & co. Anche se fosse un fenomeno, meglio starci alla larga, un ragazzo con nessun valore morale.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma il grassettato proprio no. Non è serio per nulla, è solo un avvoltoio come Donnarumma & co. Anche se fosse un fenomeno, meglio starci alla larga, un ragazzo con nessun valore morale.


E' serissimo invece.

In campo da tutto, e ha pure dato 2 anni di tempo alla Fiorentina per venderlo e guadagnarci qualcosa.

L' opposto di quello che accade da noi.

Che doveva fare? restare per forza alla Fiorentina?

Ste cose son sempre accadute, solo che non era un Grande Fratello come oggi.

Sei la Fiorentina, questo ti dice che vuole andarsene con larghissimo anticipo, tu devi venderlo e amen.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' serissimo invece.
> 
> In campo da tutto, e ha pure dato 2 anni di tempo alla Fiorentina per venderlo e guadagnarci qualcosa.
> 
> ...


A casa mia si chiama ricatto: anche se la Fiorentina trovasse una squadra che lo paghi, il giocatore può tranquillamente rifiutare la destinazione. E più passa il tempo meno potrà chiedere la società ad una pretendente. E visto che ormai è chiaro che non rinnoverà, se ne andrà a zero, in modo da ottenere un lauto stipendio e polpetta al procuratore. Lecito? Sicuramente. Ma molto poco etico.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A casa mia si chiama ricatto: anche se la Fiorentina trovasse una squadra che lo paghi, il giocatore può tranquillamente rifiutare la destinazione. E più passa il tempo meno potrà chiedere la società ad una pretendente. E visto che ormai è chiaro che non rinnoverà, se ne andrà a zero, in modo da ottenere un l’auto stipendio e polpetta al procuratore. Lecito? Sicuramente. Ma molto poco etico.


Io non credo proprio che un giocatore annunci di volersene andare 3 anni prima per andarsene a zero.

Sta storia è viva da un bel pezzo, la Fiorentina ha tutto il tempo per venderlo e a lui va benissimo di fargli guadagnare qualcosa.

Questa di Vlahovic rappresenta la normalità dei rapporti tra giocatore e società, come dovrebbe essere.

Giocatore X ha richieste da altre società più blasonate?

Chiede alla proprio società di essere ceduto.

A me pare normale prassi

Avesse voluto andarsene a zero, avrebbe fatto come Kessie, Donnarumma e la turca.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non credo proprio che un giocatore annunci di volersene andare 3 anni prima per andarsene a zero.
> 
> Sta storia è viva da un bel pezzo, la Fiorentina ha tutto il tempo per venderlo e a lui va benissimo di fargli guadagnare qualcosa.


Vedremo come finirà, ma io ho l’idea me la sono fatta. Magari avrò torto, o magari no. Spero però che se avessi per caso ragione, me ne darai atto  io farei lo stesso se finisse come riporti te!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vedremo come finirà, ma io ho l’idea me la sono fatta. Magari avrò torto, o magari no. Spero però che se avessi per caso ragione, me ne darai atto  io farei lo stesso se finisse come riporti te!


Figurati, potresti benissimo avere ragione tu se Commisso la mette giù dura.

Ma secondo me, sbaglia.

Se riesce a pigliare 30/40 milioni forse lo può sostituire degnamente, se vuole fare la parte di quello a pene duro ( e anche qui avrebbe comunque la mia stima ) lo fa "marcire" a Firenze fino a scadenza.

Se Vlahovic avesse voluto semplicemente andarsene a parametro zero, a che pro lo dici con 3 anni di anticipo?
Per farti odiare?!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non credo proprio che un giocatore annunci di volersene andare 3 anni prima per andarsene a zero.
> 
> Sta storia è viva da un bel pezzo, la Fiorentina ha tutto il tempo per venderlo e a lui va benissimo di fargli guadagnare qualcosa.
> 
> ...



Mi intrometto per dire che la penso come te Pazzo. Oltretutto in campo dà sempre il 100% ed è super concentrato a differenza di Kessie che è diventato un cesso perché non c'è più con la testa. Non parliamo poi di Donnarumma che già era sopravvalutato, ma nel periodo della telenovela non c'era prorpio manco lui e faceva ancora più papere del solito.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi intrometto per dire che la penso come te Pazzo. Oltretutto in campo dà sempre il 100% ed è super concentrato a differenza di Kessie che è diventato un cesso perché non c'è più con la testa. Non parliamo poi di Donnarumma che già era sopravvalutato, ma nel periodo della telenovela non c'era prorpio manco lui e faceva ancora più papere del solito.


Figurati, è un forum non esistono intromissioni!!

Questo ha eguagliato Ronaldo quest' anno come gol in un anno solare.

Se guardi le statistiche di tutta Europa, in mezzo ai mostri sacri c'è Vlahovic.

Qualcuno dirà che il campionato italiano è scarso:
- verissimo, però Scamacca in quella classifica non c'è comunque, anche se la Serie A è scarsa.

Poi Rocco Commisso è un bel personaggino quindi certezze non ce ne sono


----------

